# GBD pipes ?



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

On a whim I bought a GBD pipe today. I paid $50. On it is stamped 
(On top)GBD... Virgin... Perspex, (On bottom) is stamped Made in England , 1982 , J .

Now my question since I can't find any good information about these pipes. Is...Did I pay too much? , Did I get a deal? What are some of your opinions on these pipes?

I just can't seem to find a e-tailer selling them to compare a price nor do I find worthwhile info. Everything I find is about much older estates.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Got a pic?

I love the way GBD makes (made) canadians, I want one soo bad.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

GBD's are great pipes, and even better the older they get. If it has a perspex (clear) stem it's likely a bit older I believe, but correct me if I'm wrong here. Depending on the condition, you likely paid about what it was worth, and probably got a really good smoker. I'm a big fan of some of their more experimental shapes, and have a few in mind I'd like to collect!


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

http://whttp://www.cigarforums.net/...bers/kneepa-albums-i-picture5831-100-0061.jpg
I hope this works , I really haven't learned the postin pics thing.

Edit : guess I still need to learn


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

FiveStar said:


> GBD's are great pipes, and even better the older they get. If it has a perspex (clear) stem it's likely a bit older I believe, but correct me if I'm wrong here. Depending on the condition, you likely paid about what it was worth, and probably got a really good smoker. I'm a big fan of some of their more experimental shapes, and have a few in mind I'd like to collect!


It was brand new , never been smoked


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

The GBD Virgin Perspex is no longer in production. From the pictures you posted, I'd say it's a good deal at $50 for a well preserved Virgin. The pipes made before the mid 80's were superb smokers, usually Algerian briar. The Virgin line was purported to have minimal to no fills.

Do you have any in focus close up pictures of the stampings & stem emblem? I'm posting pics from your album. Question, what part of PA do you reside?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll help you out.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks nice!

I would have paid 50 for an unsmoked pipe in that finish in a heartbeat. Especially if it was one or their big pots or a nice bulldog.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

FiveStar said:


> I'm a big fan of some of their more experimental shapes, and have a few in mind I'd like to collect!


Had a square GBD in college. Good pipe!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I remember paying $30 for my GBD in 1975; $20 bucks more over thirty-five years later doesn't sound bad to me!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

One of my oldest pipes is a GBD 5th Avenue, a "potamato" (I can't figure out the correct shape description, to this day), and it's still one of my best smokers. It has been dedicated to latakia and other oriental blends.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a few GBDs - a box set of 3 canadians, great smokers. I'd have no problem paying $50 for an unsmoked one.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a GBD virgin Canadian, was free for me as it was my dad's, purchased around '71 and lightly smoked. The earlier production GBD pipes are stamped London England on the shank. At any rate my GBD is a superb smoker.


----------



## Zulucollector (Dec 2, 2010)

I think you did fine at $50. GBD pipes can be terrific smokers. The Virgins are generally very nice, indeed.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Zulucollector said:


> I think you did fine at $50. GBD pipes can be terrific smokers. The Virgins are generally very nice, indeed.


Hi Neil, good to see you here.

Here's a nice Prestige Collector grade GBD that just closed on ebay:

GBD COLLECTOR "PRESTIGE" PIPE # 9668 ~ CLEAR STEM CLEAN | eBay


----------

